# Labs were a little surprising



## backtonormal (Apr 7, 2011)

TSH went up! From 15 to 17.4, the nurse pract. increased my levo from 112 to 125 mcg. I've only felt badly for the last 24 hours or so, very interesting. Free T4 was 1.2 which looks okay if the ranges are to be believed.
I hate this, every increase seems to bring on a new symptom or two, I realize that's not accurate, but I'm sure you all know what I mean...
She palpated my neck and looked at the ultrasound results from 12/2/2010 which showed an oversized, fully heterogenous gland with a 9mm nodule on lower right lobe. Because I'm having discomfort with my neck and throat, she scheduled an ultrasound on Monday.
Ready to feel better!!
Should I ask for an FNA?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

backtonormal said:


> TSH went up! From 15 to 17.4, the nurse pract. increased my levo from 112 to 125 mcg. I've only felt badly for the last 24 hours or so, very interesting. Free T4 was 1.2 which looks okay if the ranges are to be believed.
> I hate this, every increase seems to bring on a new symptom or two, I realize that's not accurate, but I'm sure you all know what I mean...
> She palpated my neck and looked at the ultrasound results from 12/2/2010 which showed an oversized, fully heterogenous gland with a 9mm nodule on lower right lobe. Because I'm having discomfort with my neck and throat, she scheduled an ultrasound on Monday.
> Ready to feel better!!
> Should I ask for an FNA?


Oh, Wow!! That's good about the ultrasound for this Monday. Let's see what they find. If there is any question, we can discuss it bearing in mind of course that I am not an expert nor a doc. LOL!!

Not liking it that TSH went up but one must allow for slight variations due to constant fluctuation. What is not good is that it did not come down since you are on thyroxine replacement.


----------



## backtonormal (Apr 7, 2011)

I was pondering this earlier, and at least the TSH increase sort of shows that I'm not feeling better because my hormones are stabilizing. Which is not good, but maybe the vit D cessation actually is why I'm feeling better. Every answer leads to another question, right? It's the "great thyroidian maze", and some of us are well and truly lost in it!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

backtonormal said:


> I was pondering this earlier, and at least the TSH increase sort of shows that I'm not feeling better because my hormones are stabilizing. Which is not good, but maybe the vit D cessation actually is why I'm feeling better. Every answer leads to another question, right? It's the "great thyroidian maze", and some of us are well and truly lost in it!!


Right you are about every answer leading to a question! Inquiring minds do like to know!

Stay on the course and by the way, I have been getting into that "stuff" via the link you provided and it just staggers the mind. I sent the link to a friend who is quite educated and she "wondered" why she has not seen this sort of information before.

Amazing.


----------



## backtonormal (Apr 7, 2011)

I wish that we could find a more "main-stream" analysis of all this. It would give more credibility to the theory, assuming that it's good science to begin with and it certainly seems to be.
What I think is most fascinating is that so many disorders are diagnosed based on ranges of "normal" that may or may not actually be accurate - referring mainly to histology at the moment. We put our faith so easily in all that our doctors tell us - and often that's all we can do - but when we look deeper it can be a shock, sort of like finding out there's no Santa or Easter Bunny!! 
Have a wonderful and blessed day, my friend!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

backtonormal said:


> I wish that we could find a more "main-stream" analysis of all this. It would give more credibility to the theory, assuming that it's good science to begin with and it certainly seems to be.
> What I think is most fascinating is that so many disorders are diagnosed based on ranges of "normal" that may or may not actually be accurate - referring mainly to histology at the moment. We put our faith so easily in all that our doctors tell us - and often that's all we can do - but when we look deeper it can be a shock, sort of like finding out there's no Santa or Easter Bunny!!
> Have a wonderful and blessed day, my friend!!


Ranges are nice to just give one "sort of an idea" but I believe the main useful purpose is only to detect movement either up or down which is helpful in many circumstances.

When they run these cohorts to get the mean average, they do not even take into account genetics and ethnicity; I have read more than once.

And sadly, many doctors do not even realize that there are many antibodies and autoantibodies a person should never have if they are in good health. They just look and if they are in range, they tell the patient they are normal.

"Say what?" Good grief. Just too too scary.


----------

